# 5.9L Cummins Intake & Exhaust



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

I bought a 5.9L Cummins recently and am looking to start of with the basics of letting it breathe. What are you guys running for intakes and exhaust on yours and what do you think. I am looking at the MBRP 5" turbo back exhaust and an AFE stage 2 intake with the pro-dry filter. This truck will be used for plowing residentials so no straight pipe on this one! Thanks for any input!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say your on the money. Thats the exact combo i'm running on my Duramax with the exception my exhaust is 4" and straight piped. I think your on the money.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I run the AFE stage II and a MBRP cat back. It is really quiet so I picked up a MBRP muffler delete but dont want to put it on now. If you leave your cat on a muffler delete sounds really good, not loud, nice tone to it. Really dont know why I did 4" cat back since dodges run 4" from the factory. 5" is really loud. I would recommed the delete
I would sell you the MBRP delete pipe for $55. Sitting in my front entry way in the box.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Your on the right track... I have the K&N fipk with MBRP dual 4". The K&N filter is gettin replaced with a oil less one in the future. Just curious why your goin with 5? 4 will flow as much until you get above 500hp but the 5 does look sweet....


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think your aslo on the right track.. I have a 07 dodge 5.9 i put the 5" mbrp cat back and a afe cold air intake and i took out the silencer ring. the exaust is quiet at idle but can get pretty loud when you are towing especially with the the intake. I don't mind the noise because it sounds sweeeetttt:salute:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

check out cumminsforum.com do a "request a quote" for whatever aftermarket parts youd like and you'll get some good deals!!

I have a 5" with muffler and its not bad when plowing


----------



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the response and feedback guys. Is anyone that is running the AFE stage 2 intake having problems with snow clogging filter while plowing?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

dodge rammin;585475 said:


> Thanks for the response and feedback guys. Is anyone that is running the AFE stage 2 intake having problems with snow clogging filter while plowing?


I have that except its on my Duramax. I dont think you should have a problem. I was considering the Banks Intake with the super scoop option but I was worried about that because of it sucking in air from down near the wheel well. Thought it might have some problems plowing. Otherwise, i'm happy with my AFE.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a AFE stage II proguard 7 intake. As for exhaust I got rid of the cat. and put a mbrp muffler on. No Need to go to a 5inch exhaust, its just a waste of money. Just replace the muffler and save some cash.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

have any of you put on an actual intake manifold rather than all the filter stuff? I have seen some aftermarket intakes that look like they would do a much better job at increasing flow due to less backpressure on the turbo than spending a couple hundred bucks on some plastic tubing and a not-so-great-filtering K&N...just a thought. Next time you have a chance, look at your intake manifold and see how constrictive IT is compared to your stock air inlet in front of the turbo.

One more thing, if I can give a little word of advice... Those of you who are or are considering going with an air filter such as K&N, thats fine for dry summer driving in conditions that don't involve a lot of dust, but user beware in the winter time with salt mist/dust, or in dusty dry air as well. They flow really good, but that's mostly because of their inadequate filtering capabilies when it comes to dusty conditions. Just my .02, but I'll stick with the factory filter/prefilter, at least in the winter time.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

K&N isnt up to snuff with the PPM filtering that cummins requires. AFE IS though....

I run the AFE stage 1 year round with no snow issues when plowing, once the motor is warm it melts anything thats close to it anyways.

A good reason to upgrade (see pics) I did NOT have the smarty programmer at the time and typical use of hauling trailers and loads in the bed nothing to serious.... I changed the oil and did routine maintenance and found the filter...


























the AFE:


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, that's impressive. I haul trailers loaded with landscaping equipment along with having an 800Lb steel dump insert in the back and sometimes 3 yards of mulch or up to 2 yards of topsoil in that all at the same time, and have never done anything like that to my filters How long had that stock filter been in place before you found it like that? I wonder if it just got filled up with too much dirt and finally wasn't breathing enough for that to happen?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

factory filter that was at 30K, I try to blow it out every couple oil changes (a pain with that foam crap on it) I found it like that and was in shock!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i need to change my sig, but i have a 06 3500 megacab with the cummins. when i bought the truck used it has a 5" turbo back exhaust and that thing could wake the dead it was so loud, and the drone would give you a huge headache. 
stock these trucks have a 4" turbo back which will easily support 500 rear wheel HP.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

rammin, you at all interested in that MBRP muffler delete?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

unless your really worried about the seroius flow. the factory 4" is fine- its not mandral (sp) bent like the after market but who cares for the ave truck guy its fine. a 4" pipe will move a lot of air. i did a muffler replace with an aeroturbine 4040XL and it sounds great. if you want to open it up and keep it quite check out the hushpower muffler.

for the air intake get a cool hose or the like and a stage 1 AFE or something like that. there is really no need to spend a ton of money on intake and exhaust.

if you want a good budget exhaust contact farmboydiesel. i have installed many of their systems for customers.


----------

